
Zeit.world: free global DNS - TheCoreh
https://zeit.world
======
DamnableNook
The post title and linked page don't make it obvious that this isn't a
standalone service; it's a feature of their "now" hosting service. So you
can't use it for your app unless you host it with "now".

"now" has a free, highly limited tier for open source projects, but their
standard tier is $15/month.

~~~
Rauchg
We've been getting lots of great feedback and usage on our OSS tier.
Improvements are coming. Many of the limits are in place to prevent abuse.

~~~
newjersey
I think the worst part is limiting the number of deployments you can do per
month.

> 20 FREE deploys per month

This isn't good. I think the latest meta is that We want people to deploy
early and deploy often. If something escapes code review (which lets face it:
we make mistakes and is probably just two or more "Looks Good To Me") we want
to catch it and deploy a fix as quickly as possible.

Do deploys really cost that much in terms of compute resources for you? Or is
it just an arbitrary differentiator?

------
ymse
The title is misleading. It's not a DNS service, but a node.js hosting
platform similar to Heroku.

Custom domain is not included in the free tier:
[https://zeit.co/now#pricing](https://zeit.co/now#pricing)

If you're on a paid plan, you'll get Geo-DNS for "free".

------
infodroid
But what's the catch?

~~~
Rauchg
Co-founder of ▲ZEIT here. There's no catch. If you deploy with
[https://zeit.co/now](https://zeit.co/now), DNS is free.

Here's a little .gif showing the entire process if you're curious:
[https://twitter.com/rauchg/status/746093788272037888](https://twitter.com/rauchg/status/746093788272037888).

~~~
base
How are you going to make money?

~~~
Rauchg
We charge individuals and teams according to their growing capacity needs
(number of deployments, bandwidth, storage, etc).

Check out [https://zeit.co/now#pricing](https://zeit.co/now#pricing).

~~~
akerl_
Pretty confused. You said there was no catch, but it looks to have pretty low
caps on bandwidth and number of monthly deployments, among other things.

It still looks like a really interesting product, but it seems disingenuous to
say there's no catch when clearly it's not totally free.

